# powerbook+Tiger



## vincmyl (11 Octobre 2005)

J'ai un Alu 1GHZ avec 1Go de RAM et 64 mo avec la carte graphique. Je voulais savoir si en passant à Tiger je verrai un gain en réactivité et si je profiterai de core image


----------



## cyberyoyo (11 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Alu 1GHZ avec 1Go de RAM et 64 mo avec la carte graphique. Je voulais savoir si en passant à Tiger je verrai un gain en réactivité et si je profiterai de core image


Je pense que oui car j'ai vu la différence avec mon IBOOK.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Octobre 2005)

Pour toi il y a une différence significative


----------



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Alu 1GHZ avec 1Go de RAM et 64 mo avec la carte graphique. Je voulais savoir si en passant à Tiger je verrai un gain en réactivité



Avec ta configuration, oui. Mais personnellement je n'ai pas trouvé le changement très flagrant. 
Et ton autonomie sera un peu plus longue aussi (30 minutes de plus pour moi).



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> et si je profiterai de core image



J'ai beau chercher, je ne comprends pas ce que tu as voulu dire la...


----------



## niconono (12 Octobre 2005)

> J'ai beau chercher, je ne comprends pas ce que tu as voulu dire la.


Moi si : le fameux effet "goutte d'eau"  :rateau: 

Moi en passant a Tiger, j ai juste vu que c'etait temps d'acheter un nouvelle barrette de ram. Pas de difference de vitesse ou quoi que ce soit..


----------



## CarlitO (12 Octobre 2005)

Je profite du sujet pour vous poser la même question mais dans le cas d'un Titanium DVI 667Mhz avec 256Mo de Ram et 32 Mo de mémoire video. (Il a 3 ans maintenant)

Je tourne actuellement sous 10.3.9.

Me conseillez vous de passer à Tiger?


----------



## cyberyoyo (12 Octobre 2005)

CarlitO a dit:
			
		

> Je profite du sujet pour vous poser la même question mais dans le cas d'un Titanium DVI 667Mhz avec 256Mo de Ram et 32 Mo de mémoire video. (Il a 3 ans maintenant)
> 
> Je tourne actuellement sous 10.3.9.
> 
> Me conseillez vous de passer à Tiger?


 
Je ne peux pas te conseiller, mais si tu tournes déjà sur 10.3.9 et que tu es satisfait, tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis avec TIGER.

Je laisse la place aux spécialistes pour les précisions.  

A mon tour une question, 10.3.9, ça tourne vraiment bien sur ta machine avec 256 Mo de RAM ?


----------



## vg93179 (12 Octobre 2005)

A part le d&#233;marrage bcp plus rapide, je n'ai pas not&#233; de plus grande r&#233;activit&#233; de panther &#224; tiger. 
Mais aucun pb pour le faire tourner sur un alu quel qu'il soit, du moment qu'il y a plus que 512 MO de RAM. 
Pour core image et son effet goute d'eau, (qui n'a aucun int&#233;ret &#224; part la frime), il me semble que ta carte doit &#234;tre compatible, si tu as 64 Mo de m&#233;moire. C'est quel mod&#232;le? 
Mais le vrai int&#233;r&#234;t de tiger, c'est spotlight, le r&#233;seau qui marche mieux, les dossiers int&#233;lligents, les petites astuces genre widgets et la compatibilit&#233; avec les futures applis apple qui &#224; un moment ou &#224; un autre pour certaines seront "10.4" minimum.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Octobre 2005)

Oui j'ai 64 MO mais le modèle je sais plus la 4600 je crois


----------



## CarlitO (12 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour une question, 10.3.9, ça tourne vraiment bien sur ta machine avec 256 Mo de RAM ?


Bah j'ai pas trop de soucis, sauf iPhoto 5 qui galère énormément et QuickTime 7 qui est plus lent que le 6.

Est-ce qu'en passant à 512Mo, j'ai bcp de chance de voir des grands changements?


----------



## fantomas007 (12 Octobre 2005)

512 Mo de RAM est un minumum pour se sentir à l'aise sur sur OS X


----------



## vincmyl (12 Octobre 2005)

Oui ca de toute facon et puis le prix des barettes est quand meme interessant


----------



## cyberyoyo (12 Octobre 2005)

CarlitO a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai pas trop de soucis, sauf iPhoto 5 qui galère énormément et QuickTime 7 qui est plus lent que le 6.
> 
> Est-ce qu'en passant à 512Mo, j'ai bcp de chance de voir des grands changements?


Passes directement à 768 Mo avec une barette de 512 et ce sera le jour et la nuit avec aujourd'hui. Je te dis ça juste pour de l'utilisation courante comme ouvrir des applis, surfer, switcher d'une appli à une autre. Tu te doutes bien que pour un usage plus lourd, le gain sera encore plus significatif.

Bon upgrade hard et soft alors


----------



## CarlitO (14 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour vos conseils.

Avez vous une idée ou un ordre de prix pour de la RAM 256Mo et 512Mo sachant qu'il s'agit d'un Titanium DVI, je crois qu'on y met de la SO-DIMM.


----------



## cyberyoyo (14 Octobre 2005)

CarlitO a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos conseils.
> 
> Avez vous une idée ou un ordre de prix pour de la RAM 256Mo et 512Mo sachant qu'il s'agit d'un Titanium DVI, je crois qu'on y met de la SO-DIMM.


35 ¤ pour 256 Mo et 55 ¤ pour 512 Mo sur MACWAY. Pour plus d'infos, cherche sur le net.


----------



## CarlitO (14 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> 35 ¤ pour 256 Mo et 55 ¤ pour 512 Mo sur MACWAY. Pour plus d'infos, cherche sur le net.


 
Mon revendeur m'avait annoncé des prix bien plus élevés, presque le triple!

Quelle bonne nouvelle!


----------



## vincmyl (14 Octobre 2005)

Oui et en plus meme si c'est pas de la grande marque ca marche impec


----------



## Patriste (16 Octobre 2005)

Salut,
J'ai exactement le même PWB que toi, et le gain en utilisation quotidienne est indiscutable (sans chrono il est vrai), l'ensemble est bien plus réactif.
Donc pas d'hésitation.

Ciao


----------



## vincmyl (16 Octobre 2005)

Ok merci pour l'info


----------



## rubren (17 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai un PB alu 15 / 1,67mhz / dd100go / 1 go de ram, et pour moi le passage de panther a tiger a été très bénéfique. Plus de fluidité, plus réactif bref que du bien mais je pense que la ram a une très grande influence et je pense qu'en deça d'un giga de ram pas sûr que les performances soit meilleures.


----------



## cyberyoyo (17 Octobre 2005)

pascal.fraboul a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un PB alu 15 / 1,67mhz / dd100go / 1 go de ram, et pour moi le passage de panther a tiger a été très bénéfique. Plus de fluidité, plus réactif bref que du bien mais je pense que la ram a une très grande influence et je pense qu'en deça d'un giga de ram pas sûr que les performances soit meilleures.



Pourquoi as tu installé PANTHER sur ton alu ? Il n'était pas livré d'origine avec TIGER ?


----------



## rubren (17 Octobre 2005)

Non je l'ai eu en fevrier 2005 et a cette date ger n'étais pas encore sortit. j'étais donc sous panther jusqu'à la 10.3.9 puis j'ai migré vers Tiger 10.4.2 debut septembre.


----------



## cyberyoyo (17 Octobre 2005)

pascal.fraboul a dit:
			
		

> Non je l'ai eu en fevrier 2005 et a cette date ger n'étais pas encore sortit. j'étais donc sous panther jusqu'à la 10.3.9 puis j'ai migré vers Tiger 10.4.2 debut septembre.


Oki merci


----------



## vincmyl (17 Octobre 2005)

Donc le passage sous Tiger n'est peut pas transandant


----------



## rubren (18 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Donc le passage sous Tiger n'est peut pas transandant




c'est pas une révolution mais perso je regrette pas, surtout au niveau fluidité.


----------



## vincmyl (18 Octobre 2005)

Bon ben prochaine paye je me le prends


----------

